# Aba de Aplicativos vazia no Gnome!

## IrisCodo

Olá, pessoal

Depois de muita labuta, acabo de instalar o gentoo e escolhi a interface gráfica gnome. Dei um emerge gnome de acordo com o manual de instalação da própria distro e qual não foi minha surpresa qdo percebi que a aba Aplicativos não contém nenhum pacote instalado!  :Sad:   Porque isto acontece? Saí da parte gráfica e comecei a dar emerge com os pacotes que quero usar, mas sem sucesso visto que qdo volto para a parte gráfica nenhum aplicativo que eu instalei aparece na aba. O que está faltando?

alguém pode me ajudar? 

abraços

Iris

----------

## IrisCodo

 *IrisCodo wrote:*   

> Olá, pessoal
> 
> Depois de muita labuta, acabo de instalar o gentoo e escolhi a interface gráfica gnome. Dei um emerge gnome de acordo com o manual de instalação da própria distro e qual não foi minha surpresa qdo percebi que a aba Aplicativos não contém nenhum pacote instalado!   Porque isto acontece? Saí da parte gráfica e comecei a dar emerge com os pacotes que quero usar, mas sem sucesso visto que qdo volto para a parte gráfica nenhum aplicativo que eu instalei aparece na aba. O que está faltando?
> 
> alguém pode me ajudar? 
> ...

  Ninguém pode me responder? Quais os pacotes eu devo instalar qdo a instalação do gentoo termina? Eu quero usar o gnome e segui o tutorial mas a aba de aplicações se encontra vazia... o que fazer?   :Confused: 

Obrigada mais uma vez,

Iris

----------

